# WDF Gathering in Augusta GA, April 23-25, 2010



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Here is a list of a few hotels that are dog friendly and are in good safe locations and not too far from the training field. Please confirm if you are coming so we can get a head count on who all will be here. This event will be sponsored by Southern K9 Solutions and the CSRA Working Dog Club and we are proud to be hosting the first of many of these gatherings to come. We really want everyone on the forum who can make it to attend, I know that this will be a very fun, exciting, and at the same time relaxing weekend. We look foward to meeting all of you and hanging out with you. So pack up and come on!!

Red Roof Inn
4328 Belair Frontage Road 
Augusta, GA 30909 
706-228-3031 


Hawthorn Suites
4049 Jimmie Dyess Parkway
Augusta, Georgia 30909
706-228-1990


La Quinta Augusta
3020 Washington Rd
Augusta, GA 30907
800-531-5900

Staybridge Suites Augusta
2540 Center West Pkwy
Augusta, Georgia 30909
706-733-0000

Candlewood Suites Augusta
1080 Claussen Road
Augusta, Georgia 30907
706-733-3300


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Count me in for sure....and Elizabeth Digmann too. She is a member but is pretty quiet....she does read a lot here though.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I would love to attend but it's 2086 from my house. Yikes. That doesn't sound like a fun drive to take by myself.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I would love to attend but it's 2086 from my house. Yikes. That doesn't sound like a fun drive to take by myself.


1526.94 for me....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Put a dog in the front seat with you Chris. LOL


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in!

~Cate


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

we'll I'll see if I can drag a training buddy with me. And I'll see what music friends of mine will be around in GA. Maybe we should have a live band?? 

We could create our own style of ring sport. Dogs have to jump over drum kits and fight through blaring music to get a bite. Are there going to be strippers there?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

A live band sounds good to me, make it happen if you can. I guess I can break out the pole......... its been a while though, I'll have to stretch out good first. :-o:-o:-o :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Chris, it might be cheaper to fly. 2000 miles is a lot of gas.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> A live band sounds good to me, make it happen if you can. I guess I can break out the pole......... its been a while though, I'll have to stretch out good first. :-o:-o:-o :mrgreen:


$100 says Carol Boche uses the pole first. 8)


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> $100 says Carol Boche uses the pole first. 8)



Bad thing about that....there is one in my living room....REALLY!!!! 

Doug thought it made a GREAT Christmas gift....:roll::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

I promised to put it up and he promised to get the new house done soon....see, here we are again at the positive reinforcement thing.....LOLOLOL


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't you scare away the jerky queen!:mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Bad thing about that....there is one in my living room....REALLY!!!!
> 
> Doug thought it made a GREAT Christmas gift....:roll::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> I promised to put it up and he promised to get the new house done soon....see, here we are again at the positive reinforcement thing.....LOLOLOL



Bring it with you. I'm sure with a few beers and some chronic there will be more than just you swinging on the poles.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Don't you scare away the jerky queen!:mrgreen:



ya know, on second thought, between Jay's Pole and Carol's meat, I'm getting creeped out. I think I will just stay in the desert and practice heeling.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> ya know, on second thought, between Jay's Pole and Carol's meat, I'm getting creeped out. I think I will just stay in the desert and practice heeling.


Hey now...no need to drag it THAT far into the gutter.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Hey now...no need to drag it THAT far into the gutter.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Aren't you the one with a pole in your living room? Ya know what is in my living room? A dog crate.


BTW-we're talking about tough guys, tough broads, lots of tough dogs and booze all in the ******* capital of the world. There ain't no way this is ever getting out of the gutter. Just don't start talking about peanut butter...


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Can't. Same weekend as the Working Dog Championships (Gabor will be trialing 2 dogs) and I will hopefully be on puppy watch then,,,,,


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Bad thing about that....there is one in my living room....REALLY!!!!
> 
> Doug thought it made a GREAT Christmas gift....:roll::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> I promised to put it up and he promised to get the new house done soon....see, here we are again at the positive reinforcement thing.....LOLOLOL


lol, I bought one for my company (Army Guard) gift exchange one year. My Commander got it. It was awsome. Those things are great! And props on the...uh...unique method of positive reinforcement! That's the way to train! :-\"

~Cate


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Here you go pole queen of 09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3i7dGwQboI


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> Aren't you the one with a pole in your living room? Ya know what is in my living room? A dog crate.
> 
> 
> BTW-we're talking about tough guys, tough broads, lots of tough dogs and booze all in the ******* capital of the world. There ain't no way this is ever getting out of the gutter. Just don't start talking about peanut butter...


Chris thats rough dude, just beacuse were in the south doesn't me we are all ******** alot of transplant like myself that were forced by our wifes LOL. Trying to get out but just can't seem to break free of grit world and sweet tea.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Here you go pole queen of 09
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3i7dGwQboI


 
woohoo I guess if you got it shake what your mama gave you LOL


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I love ********. They are way more interesting that white collar folk. 

Being a musician, I have met countless types of people from around the world and ******** are more or less my favorite. 

If you sprinkle powdered sugar on your dog's shit so he eats it and you don't have to clean it up. You might be a *******.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Ain't nothing wrong with being a TRUE ******* down here in GA. You get nothing but honesty and pure hospitality, what more could you ask for.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Ain't nothing wrong with being a TRUE ******* down here in GA. You get nothing but honesty and pure hospitality, what more could you ask for.



That's what I'm sayin'!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Right on Brother!!


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

John and I should be there, hopefully we'll be living a bit closer too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Count me in!
Not sure if I'll bring one or two dogs. 3-4-5 days with both in the back of my Vibe is gonna drive me crazy! 


What's the difference between a Northern fairy tail and a Southern fairy tail?

The Northern fairy tail starts out;
"Once upon a time".

The Southern fairy tail starts out;
"Ya'll just ain't gonna believe this shit"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> Chris thats rough dude, just beacuse were in the south doesn't me we are all ******** alot of transplant like myself that were forced by our wifes LOL. Trying to get out but just can't seem to break free of grit world and sweet tea.


Seriously?....I would be happy as heck if I lived in the south......


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, I see you've spent some time down South. LOL Glad you are coming now if we can just get Connie here. What would we have to do?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Born and raised in the hood but spent enough time in the country to know that's where my heart is. 
Connie needs to just hop on a plane. I'd be happy to take her to and from the airport and be a taxi service for her............course she might need amonia capsuls or anti nausea pills to ride in my dog car, aka my wife. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow, I actually am on free block during then! Maybe I can pull this off...I miss Georgia so much! Will have to see if I can do an externship down there to make it "explainable."


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Ga's the best! I might be able to make this event we'll see. 

Chris - the drive is nice just don't take I-10 booooring. I would at least make it interesting and go up to flagstaff and then over through Albaquerque, Amarillo,Little rock,Mephis,B'ham,Atlanta then over to the flat side of Ga. (augusta) - you'll know your there when everything looks the same flat and full of pine trees.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Maren, it'll be a plesure to have you, come on.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> Ga's the best! I might be able to make this event we'll see.
> 
> Chris - the drive is nice just don't take I-10 booooring. I would at least make it interesting and go up to flagstaff and then over through Albaquerque, Amarillo,Little rock,Mephis,B'ham,Atlanta then over to the flat side of Ga. (augusta) - you'll know your there when everything looks the same flat and full of pine trees.



I'm going to try and make it if I can books some gigs in Austin, Dallas, New Orleans, Memphis, Nashville and Atlanta to pay for the trip.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Get to booking and come on down.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm going to try and make it if I can books some gigs in Austin, Dallas, New Orleans, Memphis, Nashville and Atlanta to pay for the trip.


Looking for a roady? I can drink!


----------



## allen byrd (Nov 25, 2009)

As I stated once before on this forum I don't really post much on any forum, but I will have to put my two cent's worth in at this point. Great dog training with great knowledgeable folks, great food, great music weather live or not (I am a rocker and funker myself - that is a love for great classic rock and great funk music). And I will tell you that it is very hard, if not impossible, to beat True Good Old Southern Style Hospitality. (Southern Born, Southern Breed, From Sweet Home Alabama, (LA) and Very Proud Of It).
I hope that many will be able to make this event and I hope that I will be able to truely say to you that it is indeed My Pleasure To Have Met You, and that I will be able to attend future events where others want to extend their Great Brand of Hospitality
PS: there is something else about the South that just can't be beat and that is SEC football, and Sec football is a real Smash Mouth Get In Your Face Sport.:smile:

Signed,
Allen Byrd


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now you're talking , thanks Allen.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jerry & Jay - There are atleast six from Chattanooga planning on attending, probably a couple of more they just have not commited yet.

Looking foreward to this! I know we will have a blast.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Good Tom, looking forward to seeing you again and meeting some more of your gang.

Allen, you are right about SEC football. \\/


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

Count me in......... there will be three of us. Of course I don't have a dog to work but I love to watch ummm do their thing.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What happened to your dog ??


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

The one I did have as my PPD was put down a few years ago. I never got back in to bite work after that because there just is no one near to do the protection work with. At least to the point that you can train consistantly and keep the dog sharp. There are a couple of individuals with PPD dogs and one of the LE guy's that will decoy on occassion. 

If there was someone who could act as TD and someone to decoy. I think we could get enough interest to start something here. Harry how many do you think would do it? I can think of 4 right of the top of my head.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Patrick I've been trying to work something out with the local PD guy mentioned, My guy has taking a contract fot cross seas money. Jerry thats also why I haven't contacted your sister yet, right now I'm in idle. I have talked some with Tom cawood to see what SDA is doing now to imporve what they already had in place. Probally could get three or more from my end. Which is more than enough to get something going. I would prefer though patrick a club fee and not a fee every weekend, I would be interested in paying a one time annual deal. I will not pay somebody every dam weekend. So will get up with you more on that will give you a ring. Curious to the three that are going from your end. I'm going to try to make it if family and business allows the time Jerry & Jay. If not might take a day trip for at least one of the days.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh MAN something in GA, Count me in! Or at least tentatively, I'll be back in savannah beginning of April and have some moving to do, so as long as money is stable I'm definitely making the drive it's only like.... 3 hours. \\/ No one in Savannah going I could hitch a ride with though huh? Been having some issues with the dog transport car, I promise i don't drool.

Anyone interested in carpooling or room sharing should shoot me a pm.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Seriously?....I would be happy as heck if I lived in the south......


Carol it was a joke ( sarcasm ) about Grit and sweet tea, I'll admit I dont like grits but I do enjoy a good glass of cold sweet tea in the summer. I'm happy in the south but all my good, good friends and family are in the north, But I do like the cheapness of living cost in the south, except those dam car taxes every year. Just a way for the state to make more money of its normal day to day residents.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Count me in tentatively (may have puppies on the ground), and I might be bringing someone as well.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> Carol it was a joke ( sarcasm ) about Grit and sweet tea, I'll admit I dont like grits but I do enjoy a good glass of cold sweet tea in the summer. I'm happy in the south but all my good, good friends and family are in the north, But I do like the cheapness of living cost in the south, except those dam car taxes every year. Just a way for the state to make more money of its normal day to day residents.


Gotcha.....;-)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, here's the deal. I have talked to Charlie Kirchner and he will be coming. He will have his dog equipment if anyone would like to purchase something. The good stuff is that I've asked him and he said he would, talk to us about what dog training was like when he started, how it has changed and where it is today. Some of you that know Charlie would love to hear what he has to say. Others that don't know him will miss out if you aren't there to listen. Charlie has forgotten more than most of us know. Tell them David.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Charlies jam up in my book. My buddy has a bomb dog from him in anderson, Have seen and used some of his equipment, pretty nice and I'm anal about the componets of every little detail when it comes to dog equipment etc......


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol I'm already running into problems. The ride I was kind of hoping on has his birthday that weekend. So I don't have any idea how I would get up there unless I manage to get my licence before then. That's what I get for slacking on that and riding a bike instead.

Better get my ass in gear, problem then is finding a car! LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Connie,,,,are you coming to Georgia?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Connie,,,,are you coming to Georgia?


I will chip in on travel fair for Connie....anyone else want to go in on it? 

Seriously!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I will chip in on travel fair for Connie....anyone else want to go in on it?
> 
> Seriously!!!!



how about you guys fly her to phoenix so I have somebody to ride shotgun for 2100 miles. \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Carol will you work up the numbers? I'm game.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I will chip in on travel fa...


I will chip in on travel fair for Connie....anyone else want to go in on it? 

Seriously!!!![/QUOTE]

I'd be willing to chip in some 

-Cate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You got to get Connie, David and Bob.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Got David and Bob just need Connie and Jeff now.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Already on my calendar. Just need to figure out all the Logistics! 
Travel time, one, two or no dogs, Hiding the costs from the wife........  scratch that last one.
I didn't mean to actually put that last one in print! 8-[ 8-[ :-\" :-\" :-\" :-\"8-[ 8-[ :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Its ok Bob, I understand. LOL


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it cool to make it just one day Jerry or Jay with or with out a dog ? Trying to figure out time constraints will like to make the whole thing but if not maybe one of the days if nothing else if at all possible? Probally be the last day, are you guys going a whole day on sunday or just half a day that day to allow people to get back on the road?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry, what we will do is, -Whatever we need to do to see the different venues and different dogs. Nothing will be set in stone other than safety, and everyone to get the chance to work their dogs as much as possible. This is to be a FUN weekend (working dogs ) and getting to know everyone. We will play a lot of it by ear. Jay and I will be the go to people if there is anything someone may need. OH, I almost forgot, EATING. Yea.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> Lol I'm already running into problems. The ride I was kind of hoping on has his birthday that weekend. So I don't have any idea how I would get up there unless I manage to get my licence before then. That's what I get for slacking on that and riding a bike instead.
> 
> Better get my ass in gear, problem then is finding a car! LOL



Amy,

I'll be going through Savannah on the way up if you need a ride over. Send me a PM to see if we can work it out.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I will chip in on travel fair for Connie....anyone else want to go in on it?
> 
> Seriously!!!!


 Count me in also.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Someone needs to get her to give up the airport she would use....LOL


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You know, ******** are all over the dang country; they aren't just limited to the south! :wink:

Evidence can be found at http://thereifixedit.com


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> You know, ******** are all over the dang country; they aren't just limited to the south! :wink:
> 
> Evidence can be found at http://thereifixedit.com



Naughty......LMAO!!=D>

Doug wants to make sprinklers out of pop bottles.....never should have sent that pic to him......#-o:grin:


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Harry, what we will do is, -Whatever we need to do to see the different ven BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH,* EATING. Yea.*


FOOD? Why didn't you say that in the first place, I'm sure everyone will come up, come down whatever if you promise some good food. Who knows, I may be able to swing some rum cakes I can make a mean one or I can be lazy and grab like 5 tortuga's on the flight back to savannah.


----------



## Steven Stroupes (Apr 3, 2009)

Jay,

Have you spoken to Tom Cawood about the TN SDA group that is coming down. I know that there was a lot of interest and he could probably give you a head count for the TN boys if you don't have one already.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Way to go, Jay and Jerry. This thing is taking on a life of it's own. It's getting pretty big and theres still months to go.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't supposed anyone will be driving threw Shreveport, LA on that Friday? I am supposed to be in Shreveport at the NNDDA nationals that week. If someone is driving threw on HWY 20 let me know, I would like to follow you to GA. Jerry, Im still trying to figure out how I can do both. Say a prayer!:lol:


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok the Bulldogs will be there for shits and giggles!!
Where will everyone be staying?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

These two are close to each other:

Red Roof Inn
4328 Belair Frontage Road 
Augusta, GA 30909 
706-228-3031 


Hawthorn Suites
4049 Jimmie Dyess Parkway
Augusta, Georgia 30909
706-228-1990

And a pretty straight shot to the field.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm usually resistant to some technology but....is there a physical address to the training area? I've been itching to try out my GPS since I got it a few years ago:razz: Now seems as good a time as any.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard it's :
3812 Old Waynesboro Rd., Augusta Ga.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm usually resistant to some technology but....is there a physical address to the training area? I've been itching to try out my GPS since I got it a few years ago:razz: Now seems as good a time as any.


Geez Howard thats pretty good never using until now. When I got mine I threw the dam thing up and became a crack attic LOL. Be careful there addicting and once your hooked you become dependent on them for everywhere, then when they break your lost, speaking from experience LOL, always travel with backup mapquest directions just to be on the safe side. I do now and its save my butt a few times.#-o


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I still have foldable maps in my truck.....from 1976:razz:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Steven Stroupes said:


> Jay,
> 
> Have you spoken to Tom Cawood about the TN SDA group that is coming down. I know that there was a lot of interest and he could probably give you a head count for the TN boys if you don't have one already.


 
Yes, Tom is bringing himself and a group down here as well. Ain't that right Tom.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote : I still have foldable maps in my truck.....from 1976

That is ****ing hilarious. I bet you will be the only one NOT lost. LOL


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

So closest one is the red? Seems likes it's a 17 minute drive, how about we just all park on the grounds instead and sleep in truck beds. A nice hippy community feel =P


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Way to go, Jay and Jerry. This thing is taking on a life of it's own. It's getting pretty big and theres still months to go.


Yes it has. I suspect that there will be A LOT of people here by the time its over. Which is fine with us, this is what it is all about. I just hope that a bunch of decoys come as well, we don't have but two here and with probably 100 plus people, thats quite a few dogs.  :razz::razz: I guess I'll have to get bigger can of Icy Hot. LOL


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Yes it has. I suspect that there will be A LOT of people here by the time its over. Which is fine with us, this is what it is all about. I just hope that a bunch of decoys come as well, we don't have but two here and with probably 100 plus people, thats quite a few dogs.  :razz::razz: I guess I'll have to get bigger can of Icy Hot. LOL


Icy Hot? Everyone knows icy hot ain't got nothing on tiger balm


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Ive used Tiger Balm too, but I just like the burn from icy hot, it really wakes you up.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

well it looks like I might be coming. 


I've convinced one of my training buds to come along and he will if his horse isn't about to give birth that weekend.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Ive used Tiger Balm too, but I just like the burn from icy hot, it really wakes you up.


 
Jay if there are only a few decoys and that many dogs, we may have to rub a liberal amount of Icy Hot in the crotch area of your suit, to keep you moving. You might not LIKE that burn but I'm sure it would wake you up! LMAO


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Ive used Tiger Balm too, but I just like the burn from icy hot, it really wakes you up.


trick is rub someone's back down with tiger balm, shove them into pool/ body of water... god i was a terrible person, that poor boy almost cried.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats great news Chris.




Michelle Kehoe said:


> Jay if there are only a few decoys and that many dogs, we may have to rub a liberal amount of Icy Hot in the crotch area of your suit, to keep you moving. You might not LIKE that burn but I'm sure it would wake you up! LMAO


 
HAHAHA I'll be awake alright and running in circles!!


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Amy Swaby said:


> So closest one is the red? Seems likes it's a 17 minute drive, how about we just all park on the grounds instead and sleep in truck beds. A nice hippy community feel =P


That's about what I was thinking. Sleep the dogs in the car and then rig up a hooch for me and sleep outside . My PT Cruiser sadly won't fit me and my dogs O,o

-Cate


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Cate Helfgott said:


> That's about what I was thinking. Sleep the dogs in the car and then rig up a hooch for me and sleep outside . My PT Cruiser sadly won't fit me and my dogs O,o
> 
> -Cate



I'm camping.....are small fires allowed Jay?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

We have a burn barrel with you name all over it Howard.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

jay lyda said:


> Thats great news Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but the dogs should love that, If that don't spark the dogs interest dont know what will with a guy running around screaming bloody murder. HAHAHA


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Camping????? My idea of roughing it is the Holiday Inn and not using the remote for the TV. I'm hoping to be there. Depends on if I can finish this damn EDD course currently in session. 

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well, there's roughing...then there's roughing it 

Burn barrel works fine Jay. Just keep them guys from SC away with their danged fireworks.8-[


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Well, there's roughing...then there's roughing it
> 
> Burn barrel works fine Jay. Just keep them guys from SC away with their danged fireworks.8-[


If I make it Howard I will bring the big cannon tube bombs just for you pal, Just kidding:lol:. I Don't mess with those things, figure I just take a shot at you in all good joking around. It reminded me of a story here in the upstate a few years ago where a burn barrel got kicked of by a bunch of drunks that had large fireworks next to it and some moron knocked it over and they had some show#-o.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't get me wrong....I love fireworks probably MORE than the next guy, but if there's going to be any sneeked into the burn barrel, I want to be the sneekee! I hate surprises but love to see others jump.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Can you do smores over a burn barrel? I know that sounds a little random. But for some reason fire got me to thinking of melted chocolate and melted marshmellows and graham crackers....probably because Connie was talking about chocolate in the dog food thread :-#

Sweet tooth? Me? Naw......

~Cate


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> Doug wants to make sprinklers out of pop bottles.....never should have sent that pic to him......#-o:grin:


I'm going to have to do this if my brother doesn't get his butt in gear and fix my stupid vents! I've been after him for over a year about it. I can't STAND my feet to freeze while I'm driving!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Connie,,,,are you coming to Georgia?



Would love to, if only for meeting them Lyda boys. :lol:


I was telling Carol that I'm pretty not-sure.

I hate to travel BUT now have two East Coast trips planned in March and April. So I can try to plan one around those dates, but I don't know yet.

Already stressed. :lol:

Thank you for thinking of me!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> ... he will if his horse isn't about to give birth that weekend.



That is an excellent reason, and a new one on me. :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Now thats funny I don't care who you are, isn't that how Larry the cable Guy says it.:-D



Kristen Cabe said:


> I'm going to have to do this if my brother doesn't get his butt in gear and fix my stupid vents! I've been after him for over a year about it. I can't STAND my feet to freeze while I'm driving!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> Now thats funny I don't care who you are, isn't that how Larry the cable Guy says it.:-D


And David the LEO. :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I realize we're making fun of it, but when I saw that picture, my actual first thought was, "OMG, I totally shoudl do that!" :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

We did something similar before Ace K9 came out with the factory vent tubes to retro certain patrol cars. Only , we didn't use tubes the size of redwoods..we used vacuum cleaner hoses.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Like the size of the hose makes a difference.............And you guys call us ********.

We would have mounted a 120 volt a/c on the roof and put a gas powered generator in the trunk.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I believe that...function over form.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Like the size of the hose makes a difference.............And you guys call us ********.
> 
> We would have mounted a 120 volt a/c on the roof and put a gas powered generator in the trunk.


And tied the trunk down with baling twine.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

What trunk?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, I took the trunk lid off so the grandkids could have a sled for the snow.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Yea, I took the trunk lid off so the grandkids could have a sled for the snow.


The trunk? Wish I had thought of that. I used the hood for my two boys.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The Gathering is two months away day. I would like to get a PM from the folks that ARE coming so that we can start planning how much food, how many different venues will be represented and what they are. More than one of any group ( venue ) can be demoed, I just need to have it planned so two of the same would not follow back to back. This is so that if some miss one they can catch another later in the day. I want to make this something that needs to be followed in other parts of the US. Help me so that it will be. Planning is the key so let me know.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Bump up just in case some are short minded like myself! 
How's it looking Jerry?


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Last i checked lookin like half of us are campin... not sure where we'l be training because we'll be a bunch of hippies on the lawn!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh Yeah, things are looking great. So far I'd say 70-75 people if they all make and something don't come up for them. Still expecting big numbers. 

This has me all excited, I can't wait. It's like waiting on Christmas. You guys are the ones that will make this a great event. We DO need to do this all across the country so that others that can't make the long trips can enjoy what we are going to enjoy.

Dogs and working them is a bonus, meeting you guys will be tops. Come on out and lets have some fun. ( We may even raid the tents of the campers LOL )


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> ( We may even raid the tents of the campers LOL )


-packs BB gun- I can't wait for this either, just a little over a month and something to go :grin:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Already in count down mode.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

So, I'm not the only one camping out then? There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard there wll be some girls in the woods too, so be careful.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I just turned 50 yesterday. I'm no longer on the female radar. I'm now entering my lurcher years.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Howard, how far are you away from Chaleston? We have got the working dog club together now. You and your group should come out some time.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

If you're asking me...I'm like 6 hours away.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We are in Augusta Ga, not far away. We would love to come and visit. I have family there.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Howard there wll be some girls in the woods too, so be careful.


LOL he's going to be my ride up there! I would say he's going to have to deal with my blabbing but to be honest i get in a car and I pass out.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> LOL he's going to be my ride up there! I would say he's going to have to deal with my blabbing but to be honest i get in a car and I pass out.


 RJs big tongue will keep you awake. Besides...I may need someone to keep elbowing me to keep ME awake!! JK:grin:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Patrick Salerno said:


> Howard, how far are you away from Chaleston? We have got the working dog club together now. You and your group should come out some time.


Patrick depending on how things go we should all get together some time and vice versa locations, Our group here in the upstate, your group in charleston and Jerry's group. We are actually just getting things gong here again after about a month or so of no play for me at least.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'll be in Western NC in July. Keep updating training days for the area and maybe I can slip away for a couple days to play.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Deal............


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Patrick depending on how things go we should all get together some time and vice versa locations, Our group here in the upstate, your group in charleston and Jerry's group. We are actually just getting things gong here again after about a month or so of no play for me at least.


Sounds good. That would be an awesome weekend.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> If you're asking me...I'm like 6 hours away.


Whooops. I meant Jerry, but you are more than welcome to come too Howard. The more dogs I get to work the better and if they don't work they will be a good project for me.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Closer and closer. The time is drawing near.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Stop it already!!! My shizz has been packed for 3 weeks, and there's spider webs on it. I just know I'll forget something...it's usually the TP.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No worries, we'll find you another one.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't wait!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm working on getting an externship up in Raleigh, NC at VetHab right before then so I can drive down afterwards, so I hope I can make this work!  Any ladies want to split a hotel room for a night or two? 

Sort of serious question though...my nearly 3 year old dog is just about totally green for protection. I'm going to try to bring him with me if the vet I'm staying with lets me, but is there anything he can do as far as activities goes? Or is it going to be mostly the pros? ;-)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bring him Maren, we'll get him and you on the field. Anybody else? Come on down. LOL


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

I will be there with some members of the Charleston Working Dog Club.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Good Patrick!! Bring all you can, this will be one of the best events ever. And the best part is that there is no reason for anyone to be nervous.......no points and no judging. This is a weekend to have fun and to hang out with friends while training some dogs.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm beginning to think 3 days isn't going to be enough.\\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard, I hope that it won't be enough. This will give us the excuse to do it again real soon some place else where we can meet others that don't get to come to this one. 

I've even thought about taking orders for a T-shirts with all the sports that will be showcased and call it the first annual Gathering Augusta Ga,. 2010. We have a member in our club and he does T-shirts. 

What do you guys think? Should we take orders now?


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, absolutely. What will it look like?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd for sure be in for a t-shirt! \\/


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

This is shaping up to be kind of like the woodstock of the working dog world, way cool


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll get with my T-Shirt guy this weekend. We'll come up with something, logos and pictures. If this keeps going , and I hope it will, these T-Shirts will be a collector's item. Now that is cool.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well...I collect about anything, except dust:-D I'm in for a t-shirt as well. It has to be cool though!:mrgreen:


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> Well...I collect about anything, except dust:-D I'm in for a t-shirt as well. It has to be cool though!:mrgreen:


Yeah, I will also take a T-Shirt as long as it will benefit the working line dog. It would be nice to see a design first though.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We'll see what cool designs we can come up with.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> We'll see what cool designs we can come up with.


Oh Jerry make 'em tie dyed just for kicks, since this will be the Woodstock of gatherings :smile: ;-) And pictures of all attendees wearing them too ;-)


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Oh Jerry make 'em tie dyed just for kicks, since this will be the Woodstock of gatherings :smile: ;-) And pictures of all attendees wearing them too ;-)


Maybe for the ladies. LOL. But if it looks good I will wear it.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Patrick Salerno said:


> Maybe for the ladies. LOL. But if it looks good I will wear it.


That's taking one for the team Patrick :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I want to have the date, where it's done ( Augusta Ga. ) And a name to call it. 

1- The Working Dog Gathering
2- The Working Dog Forum Gathering ( this will be a call from Mike, it is his forum) / The Gathering of The Working Dog Forum (Either or)
3- The Gathering, Woodstock of Working Dogs.

Any suggestions will be looked at.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I want to have the date, where it's done ( Augusta Ga. ) And a name to call it.
> 
> 1- The Working Dog Gathering
> 2- The Working Dog Forum Gathering ( this will be a call from Mike, it is his forum) / The Gathering of The Working Dog Forum (Either or)
> ...


 
#3 is by far the best, 
"The Gathering, Woodstock of Working Dogs"
Augusta, GA - Arpil 23 - 25 2010


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I Like #3 as well.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

*Dogstock*
*Working Dog Forum*
April - 2010
Augusta, GA
No Shitters Here!​


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

*or*

*Working Dog Forum*
*Dog Stock*
April - 2010
Augusta, GA
No Shitters Here!​


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

#3, i don't see a reason unless you want to put the working dog forum, but theres plenty of events done from this site or advertise from this site that don't mention the wdf. I would also Jerry go with a neutral color or maybe a blue / black for the guys and pink or something like that for the ladies. Maybe do some long sleeves and sweat shirts with and without hoodies. Just food for thought. 

What's your head count anyways?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Maybe "WDF Dogstock...Working Dog Weekend..."
Augusta Ga etc etc


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

stick with #3. but make it:

Put the logo on the front left breast:

Put the following on the back:
The Gathering
The Woodstock of Working Dogs
April - 2010
Augusta, GA


oh, by the way, why hasn't anyone made a dutchie t-shirt yet???


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Harry, if money was no issue. BUT it is. I think we'll go with just a neutral color ( white or gray )Several pictures of dogs at work on the back with the wording overlaying the pictures. On the front just the wording on the pocket space with additional wording for our club that is the sponsor, CSRA-Working Dog Club

I like #3 too.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Harry, if money was no issue. BUT it is. I think we'll go with just a neutral color ( white or gray )Several pictures of dogs at work on the back with the wording overlaying the pictures. On the front just the wording on the pocket space with additional wording for our club that is the sponsor, CSRA-Working Dog Club
> 
> I like #3 too.


Gotcha, Well whats your head count, reason for asking when we order bulk shirts with designs is usually real cheap :-k Jerry. Usually 5-10 dollars to make a shirt especially if your doing 25 plus. Just some more thoughts from a financial stand point especially if its screen print and not embroidery.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First annual.........


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank God because I despise pink, it is the most unholy colour ever fuchsia sure pink UGH.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Here we go;

First Annual
The GATHERING
"The Woodstock of Working Dogs"
April 23-25, 2010 Augusta Ga. 
Sponsored by:
CSRA-Working Dog Club


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok folks plan on being there. One month from today and the First Annual "Gathering" will be history.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope I can at least make it one day, if not I will kick myself in my ass for not showing my ugly mug.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry/Jay, as individuals what do we need to bring?.......besides a dog of course! :-D


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's about it Bob. To work dogs, have fun, talk to folks you have and have not met. Learn from the other venues. We do need more Mondio and AFR to show up.The plan is to cook and eat wild hog (bar-b q) on Saturday.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't get no better then that! ;-)


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

What does the attendance look like at this point, Jerry? Ive got my fingers and toes crossed that I'll be there!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

So far Kristina we've had 75 to 80 people say that they are coming. I think there will be 40 to 50 there. All that say they are coming don't always make it and that's due to life it's self. Things happen that we have no control over. Still we will have a good number and some fantastic people that will be here to have fun.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Too bad this is the weekend of the formation with Jimmy Vanhove at Pennswoods Ring Club. 

It sounds like The Gathering will be great fun for all who attend.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes too bad. Although this is the first of many more to follow. Maybe you folks can catch a Gathering at a later date. This is history in the making.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

WOW, it won't be long long now.

I will have video avalible for those that want to take a look at some very good Table training. I hope that the guy that did the table work will also be there for your questions. ( He's a very respected Schutzhund guy ) I won't let the cat out of the bag. This will be a surprise visit I hope.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

How about something like this....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That works for me. 

For you new people that don't know what this is. Read a few of the first posts and you'll find out. All are welcome and there is NO CHARGE to have fun.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't know if I'm going to be able to make it. I know I'll be disappointed if I don't. Met the "Lyda" boys, generally they aren't playing with a full deck, but they are harmless, ha ha. Hopefully things will change. I know it will be a good time. Seems to me there is a bit of a gathering in Augusta this week as well. 

DFrost


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

David Frost said:


> I don't know if I'm going to be able to make it. I know I'll be disappointed if I don't. Met the "Lyda" boys, generally they aren't playing with a full deck, but they are harmless, ha ha. Hopefully things will change. I know it will be a good time. Seems to me there is a bit of a gathering in Augusta this week as well.
> 
> DFrost


What do we need to do if we want to come to this thing?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Just come that's all. It's a show and tell type thing. Be ready to have a great time. Meet others that train in different venues. We're wanting this to be the first of many across the nation. The Gathering, no where else has there been an event like this, where so many different dog sports as well as LE and PP people gather for FUN.

All you have to do is show up.

David it won't be the same without you. Do everything you can to come.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> What do we need to do if we want to come to this thing?


Tell Jerry your coming, book a hotel and get your ass in your vehicle with or with out a dog and go, that simple.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David, Hook this up to your Cushman and motor on down!!=D>:mrgreen:

http://www.amazon.com/Discount-Ramps-Bicycle-Dog-Trailer/dp/B002MUOD0Y


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Anyone coming to the gathering with a solid black GSD pup they need a home for? My wife says she is ready to take on another dog since Roscoe's passing but it has to be an all black GSD. She is open to one a year or less of age, but preferrably a pup, and male but will consider a bitch. This will be a pet dog only so no prey monsters need apply:razz:

The look she is going for is from European lines; she doesn't want a whippy American GSD. Working lines build preferred. (She's not asking for too much eh?)

Send me a PM if anyone has one available.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Curious as to how many will be down there on the 23 (Friday). 
I'm still trying to figure my time line for travel. 11-12 hrs as per Mapquest.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Myself, Amy Swaby and very possibly a handler friend of mine will be there Friday afternoon. We might leave early early early and be there before lunch. Hell, I'm off the two days prior...maybe I'll come up thurs evening.

Savannah is 300 miles from me. I think its another 150 mi to the training area from there.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm guessing I'll probably have to give up my afternoon nap to get there at any reasonable time. DAMN! :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

bob,if you had another driver you couldstil get the nap in, otherwise, yeah, you're SOL. tip:coffee's good til you get to the point that you have to stop every 2 hours to pee....

ETA--youmean Thunder doesn't know how to drive yet??? what's the frickin' hold-up??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> bob,if you had another driver you couldstil get the nap in, otherwise, yeah, you're SOL. tip:coffee's good til you get to the point that you have to stop every 2 hours to pee....
> 
> ETA--youmean Thunder doesn't know how to drive yet??? what's the frickin' hold-up??



I learned the hard way that Thunder has a very heavy foot............but the cop didn't buy it! 8-[8-[:wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you could drive to TN, then let Thunder drive. i mean,you DO have "contacts" with TSP (or whatever they call them down there, haha  )


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: [-X

"Excuse me officer but I know so and so here and you can't do that to me". 
:-k :-k .........maybe NOT! 
I think "so and so" would help toss the key for that one. :grin: 

When I was a kid I had an uncle that was a Judge. Kept me out of trouble a couple of times.
Between him and my dad I'da rather been locked up! 
They were "painful" learning expieriences. 8-[8-[8-[ :grin:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Give that nap up Bob and get on down here.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably Friday afternoon. I think I may make the trip in two days.
I'm old ya know! :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Curious as to how many will be down there on the 23 (Friday).
> I'm still trying to figure my time line for travel. 11-12 hrs as per Mapquest.


Me and Lynda are discussing driving down Friday-ish. Grayson may be meeting us down there at some point after stopping by NC.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Me and Lynda are discussing driving down Friday-ish. Grayson may be meeting us down there at some point after stopping by NC.



I had talked with Lynda before but i wasn't sure how many dogs I was taking. Still haven't made up my mind. :lol:
Neither has seen a sleeve in a year. 
Let me know when your going to leave and maybe we can caravan.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they'll remember.  Heck, my boy is the same age as your boy and he just saw a sleeve for the very first time yesterday. We'll be okay!  Since I drive a 1 crate car, we were talking about taking her van and splitting gas money/driving duties. Can you PM your e-mail and phone number? Been meaning to get that from ya.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll pm it to you.


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I had talked with Lynda before but i wasn't sure how many dogs I was taking. Still haven't made up my mind. :lol:
> Neither has seen a sleeve in a year.
> Let me know when your going to leave and maybe we can caravan.


If I can get it all pulled together would like to leave out around 9:00am-10:00am Friday morning. Bob I would love it if you could caravan down with us. On long trips ya always want a gear head along for the ride just in case!!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lynda Myers said:


> If I can get it all pulled together would like to leave out around 9:00am-10:00am Friday morning. Bob I would love it if you could caravan down with us. On long trips ya always want a gear head along for the ride just in case!!!!



:-k:-k:-k....What did you call me?!  :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 
I can only guess with todays cars. Once they put them dern computers on em I'm lost. 
If they have a cracked distributor cap or burned points or maybe a bad fuel pump I'm you man though! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob, if you're coming out for PSA tomorrow, we can prolly chat then.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

What is the address and itinerary for this event?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

3812 Old Waynesboro Rd, Augusta Ga.

See you there.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> 3812 Old Waynesboro Rd, Augusta Ga.
> 
> See you there.


Sounds good Jerry. What is the itineraty for this event?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

FUN! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob's about right but there is a few surprises in store too.


----------



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

ok. what time does it start each day?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We should start getting there around 8 am, start playing at around 9 am on Saturday 04/24/10

Friday, people will be arriving during the day so Friday will be meet and greet no formal training but if you want to take the field you may. Keep your head in the game and be safe with your dog and watch for others. This is not a dog park so all must have dog control as I know you all will.

Sunday, people will be heading home so again we can play this day by ear.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

When will you be doing the scenario based competition....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Saturday, all day if needed. I hope a lot of people will want to give it a try. ( I don't think it will take all day LOL)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I may not be coming now. Mali has a broken tail and it seems pretty painful to him. We'll see how he is next week? Am I being a pussy about this?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yes...

...give him an aspirin and load his ass up.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Awww, you're not bringing the Rott, Chris? BTW, I messaged you on Facebook about the tail...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Awww, you're not bringing the Rott, Chris? BTW, I messaged you on Facebook about the tail...



The Rott is not anywhere near the dog my Mali is, with the way I talk on this board, I would be laughed out of town if I couldn't work the Mali.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I may not be coming now. Mali has a broken tail and it seems pretty painful to him. We'll see how he is next week? Am I being a pussy about this?



Dad told me about that today, Im sorry to hear that. If you don't want to work him bring him anyway and come on. You'll still have a good time hanging out.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey guys -- 

As much as I hate to say it I'm not going to be able to make it. A very dear friend was in the Navy training jet that crashed on monday and I'm going to be up with the rest of the HT Family for the services. Wish I could come though!

~Cate


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear that Cate. All of you will be in our prayers.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Cate Helfgott said:


> Hey guys --
> 
> As much as I hate to say it I'm not going to be able to make it. A very dear friend was in the Navy training jet that crashed on monday and I'm going to be up with the rest of the HT Family for the services. Wish I could come though!
> 
> ~Cate


Big hugs Cate  Guess I'll see ya next week.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Cate.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that Cate.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry girl, we'll miss you.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

T-Shirts are done.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Jerry, I think we need a Facebook group ("I survived THE GATHERING" or something :lol. Plus it'd be a good idea to get a head count.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That would be great. The head count I will have. Everyone will have to sign in. This list will also be proof that you were at the First Annual.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay everybody, the car got an oil change, got the hotel room squared away, managed to get one medium and one large crate in the back of my Chevy Impala by some miracle\\/, my girl Lily got her 3 year rabies booster so she's legal. I'm going to throw some clothes in a suitcase, put the dogs in the car, and get ready to head for St. Louis for the night with the in-laws. Then me and Bob are meeting up and caravaning down to Georgia in the morning. Safe travels all!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Not looking good for me Jerry. Chance the was already small just got microscopic. Will try but am going to have to say I will not be there most likely.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I built a platform in my vibe so my "tent" is all ready. :grin:
Not looking forward to sleeping with a wet dog in case of rain but what the heck! I've been face down in west, slippery cow pastures. 
This will be a piece of cake! :lol:;-)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Good for all you guys going. Maybe one year a live webcam.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I know you will have a blast and I wish I could be there ... just to prove to myself that everything they say about them damn Lyda boys can't possibly be true .... can it? :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The proof is in the puddin Connie. Wish you could be here too. We have decided that is will be an annual event for us. maybe next time more of our friends will be here.

Lee, we will keep you in our preys here too. As a matter of fact I think this first one should be in your honor. Get well real soon buddy. You need to be here next year and the next and the next etc....

I hope someone brings a lap top and keep you all informed. The Lyda boys will be very busy all weekend but we'll catch you guys up as we can.

Prey for us that all stay safe and well.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

all you guys have a lot of fun, maybe in a year of 2 I can join ;-)


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Ride just got here time to PARTAY


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Good luck to all you lucky people descending down or up on these damn Lyda boys.... have a blast, stay safe... and make merry  and remember to post all evidence


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Stay safe everyone and have a GREAT time!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, I got Bob delivered safe and sound to the site. I thought the music from Deliverance was going to play a time or two, but is all good. Met up with Howard K. for a bit and headed back to my hotel room. Lesson of the day: neither Google or Mapquest maps are fool proof. ](*,) Time for bed, if I can sleep! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, it's Saturday morning and we're headed out to get started. Lee this ones for you. get well soon buddy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> OK, it's Saturday morning and we're headed out to get started. Lee this ones for you. get well soon buddy.


I really hope you guys have a blast! Wish I could be there!](*,)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Met up with Howard K. for a bit and headed back to my hotel room. Time for bed, if I can sleep! :wink:



dang, if I knew it was going to be such a "swingin" time I would have shown up. I was planning on going but Mr Malinois still has a swollen tail and I haven't been working him at all.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I couldn't go....and now....dealing with a 19yr old daughter that is, well, don't want to go there, but it is bad. (she is not injured or dying) so it looke like I am going to be flying out to WA sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We missed you Carol. What an awesome time. There were a lot of pictures made so I'm sure they will be posted as people get back home. The weather was ok, we did get wet a little, David got wet A LOT. (From the Pool scenario ) These things were crazy but tons of fun. I believe all had a great time. More will be posted later and I'm sure by the ones that got to come. Damn it was a blast.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

made it back to the hotel, and finally dry....we played in the rain all day and had a blast!! Got to see old friends, make new ones, and put faces to names we have chatted with on this forum over the years- If someone didn't have a good time-they must not be into dog training to begin with-it was great!! the scenarios really were a blast- we sent dogs up culverts to the roof of a car, into a pool, had the chain saw massacre man, had multiple decoys confusing the dogs, passive decoys, hiding decoys, crazy decoys, and very wet decoys...thanks to all of them for providing a really fun day......puppies got to get out and play at the end of the day....good food- thanks to the Lyda's, to CRSA club, the decoys, and everyone that contributed to a really good time....we must do this again!!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Mo Earle said:


> we must do this again!!


Thats the plan!! We want to make this an annual event here in Augusta. Hopefully across the US other members will host other working dog gatherings so others who may be closer can attend. Today was great, had a blast, and we did some crazy stuff and saw some really great dogs who did very well having new things thrown at them. I really enjoyed meeting all of our old friends from the board and I am looking forward to training with them tomorrow as well as everyone else. I want to thank the CSRA Club for helping us put this on, without all of you it just wouldn't and couldn't be the same. \\/


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

sorry I missed it guys. Next time for sure.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Just got home--I could only attend for the second half of today. Had a great time. Thank you to Jerry, Jay and Mac for hosting. Also Dave, Wayne and Greg for the decoy work and anyone else I might of missed. My two dogs enjoyed it.

It was great to meet and speak with the WDF family that attended. Looking forward to seeing you all again and meeting more of you in the future. (I was a little upset there were not any good arguments in person...oh well maybe next time )


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> dang, if I knew it was going to be such a "swingin" time I would have shown up. I was planning on going but Mr Malinois still has a swollen tail and I haven't been working him at all.


See what you missed out on, Chris? :lol: Probably shoulda been two separate sentences right there. ;-) Howard, Amy, and Bob are all camping. In separate tents, though!  

It was great meeting Amy, Howard K., Jerry, Jay (may have to steal the electrical tape idea!), Will F., Mo, Kristina S., and hanging out with Bob, as always. The scenarios were really really interesting to watch and not at all easy physically or mentally on the dogs. I'm not a Schutzhund hater and I would still do it it if it were the only venue open to me, but it really shows to the detriment of the sport how formulaic it is. And how much pressure you can put on a dog mentally even if it is not taking stick hits. Also learned some things about my own dogs. A green dog not used to pressure yet is still a green dog, even if he's three. More foundation is necessary, despite the temptation to move quickly because he's an adult. And my sweet 48 lbs soaking wet dainty little certified therapy dog from Malinois rescue who is lying next to me in the hotel bed is a frothing bitch with a civil streak! :lol: 

Anyways, me and Bob are leaving in the morning, but if anyone wants to work dogs before we leave at 9 AM, we'd be game... :-D


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Going back out this morning after I unload the truck. Rain seems to be gone. I'll post the scores later but really the scores don't mean anything. Everyone was winners. This was some HARD stuff. I'll have to set down and explain what we had them do later.


----------



## Sarah Clark (Apr 5, 2010)

grrrr I wish I could have gone! I couldn't get work off  Sounds like it was a great time!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The pond was too deep but sounds like you all had a great time - looking forward to photos, videos, reports, whatever.

Sorrowfully,
Gill


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Sounds like you guys are having a blast, wish I could be there. Next time!! You'll have a bulldog and and an airedale in the ranks!


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I wanted to say a quick Thanks to Dave, Jerry, Jay and the rest off their club for putting the event on. We just left, I am typing from my phone yet wanted to say I had a Great time it was fun. I am looking forward to next year hopefully more of the forum members will show up for the second go round.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

All you guys missed out on an awesome weekend if you didn't make it. I was insane, and everything they say bout them Lyda boys? Yeah it's true.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Could you guys be a tad more DESCRIPTIVE???? I can't even get Bob on the phone to ask him.

Terrasita


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

I too want to thank Jerry, Jay, David and the whole Augusta club for such a great time. I will start putting pictures up in the photo gallery.
Got to say if you didn't make it down to this event you really missed out, the scenerios that they had planned out truely showed the things most probably don't prepare their dogs for.
It was great to meet several people from the forum and I do hope this becomes a yearly event.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I think they are all full of shit, no pictures, no proof any of this took place! [-X Vague descriptions, oooh it was fun, you guys missed out...blah blah blah.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I think they are all full of shit, no pictures, no proof any of this took place! [-X Vague descriptions, oooh it was fun, you guys missed out...blah blah blah.


Pictures are going up currently . . . go check 'em out and let us know what you think! It was a great time . . . sorry you missed out! \\/


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool pitures and yes it looks like it was a lot of fun. Did most of the dogs do well with the scenarios?


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow looks like an awesome time was had by all...that sucks!!!!:-\":lol: 
I was suppose to be there but had to cancel on Maren last minute due to no coverage at work so couldn't be there.

Could some nice person please give a narrative of the pictures and what was required in the scenarios? Thanks!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Haven't gone to the pics yet, but I am sure there are some great ones...but here is the general scenarios that were done...sorry you missed out....They started us out with three scenarios, then next dog went,after everyone got a turn, later you came back out with your dog for another 3 scenarios....one the Decoy was passive, sitting on top of a trailer-2 trailers were set up side by side, covered in plastic jugs, the decoy sitting passively had a bag of tennis balls he was throwing at the dog- that messed a LOT of dogs up initially-going for the ball and not the passive decoy....next scenario, you are walking your dog going past a wall of boxes, and the chain saw massacre comes out-the chain saw is reving LOUDLY-no blade...and the dog has to engage the decoy..messed with a lot of dogs, next scenario, you brought your dog to a horse trailer, the decoy looks out the window, the only opening and fires a gun, dog has to jump inside this closed trailer and fight the decoyc, next scenario dog hears a gunshot behind a wall of hanging sheets and has to go through them to be able to get to a decoy, next scenario, decoy comes out of a hallway of boxes, threatens and runs away...dog enters and comes upon two passive decoys..the bad decoy is now behind a chair and is going to fend off the dog...that messed up some dogs too...and finally the decoy on top of a car, the dog has to go UP a culvert tube to get the decoy, then they jump into a pool...Decoys were awesome..they PUT ON the pressure...but also did not destroy any dogs- if the dogs were having trouble, they toned WAY down and made it a fun bite for the dog, bringing the dog back to the area....for the dogs that took the pressure-pressure it was!!!!scoring was fair-the decoys gave a score,and 4 other evaluators on the field, and all were averaged....and not one person that entered, entered to win a prize or a "pot"....it was optional if you wanted to pay $10 to be in the running for the money...everyone did it for fun only...and bragging rights.... I think it was fun for the spectators, for the handlers they learned what they can work on in training and I really think everyone is looking forward to doing this again.\\/


----------



## Lynda Myers (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Mo that was what I was looking for! I'm sure there will be more comments once everyone makes it home and settles in.



Mo Earle said:


> Haven't gone to the pics yet, but I am sure there are some great ones...but here is the general scenarios that were done...sorry you missed out....They started us out with three scenarios, then next dog went,after everyone got a turn, later you came back out with your dog for another 3 scenarios....one the Decoy was passive, sitting on top of a trailer-2 trailers were set up side by side, covered in plastic jugs, the decoy sitting passively had a bag of tennis balls he was throwing at the dog- that messed a LOT of dogs up initially-going for the ball and not the passive decoy....next scenario, you are walking your dog going past a wall of boxes, and the chain saw massacre comes out-the chain saw is reving LOUDLY-no blade...and the dog has to engage the decoy..messed with a lot of dogs, next scenario, you brought your dog to a horse trailer, the decoy looks out the window, the only opening and fires a gun, dog has to jump inside this closed trailer and fight the decoyc, next scenario dog hears a gunshot behind a wall of hanging sheets and has to go through them to be able to get to a decoy, next scenario, decoy comes out of a hallway of boxes, threatens and runs away...dog enters and comes upon two passive decoys..the bad decoy is now behind a chair and is going to fend off the dog...that messed up some dogs too...and finally the decoy on top of a car, the dog has to go UP a culvert tube to get the decoy, then they jump into a pool...Decoys were awesome..they PUT ON the pressure...but also did not destroy any dogs- if the dogs were having trouble, they toned WAY down and made it a fun bite for the dog, bringing the dog back to the area....for the dogs that took the pressure-pressure it was!!!!scoring was fair-the decoys gave a score,and 4 other evaluators on the field, and all were averaged....and not one person that entered, entered to win a prize or a "pot"....it was optional if you wanted to pay $10 to be in the running for the money...everyone did it for fun only...and bragging rights.... I think it was fun for the spectators, for the handlers they learned what they can work on in training and I really think everyone is looking forward to doing this again.\\/


----------



## allen byrd (Nov 25, 2009)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!

What a great weekend it was. It was indeed such a pleasure meeting everone. If there is someone that I did not meet I am sorry for that as I did try my best to meet everone.I have to agree with Jerry that everone was a wnner (even all of us specators).

I feel that David did a very good job coming up with the scenroes, and that all enjoyed working them. I want to thank all of the decoys for the hard work that they put in this weekend, as well as all of my fellow members of CSRA Working Dog Club, and a big thanks for everyone that came and made this such an enjoyable time.

As I only have a 10 week old puppy at his time (and I do hope that he will work) I personally got a very big bonus out of this weekend and that is the socialation that I got to do with my puppy. I really appreciate the people that took the time to pet him and the very nice complements thay everyone gave. I especially appreciate the parents that had children that allowed them to come up and pet Tango. Also very much thanks to Bob Scott, Howard K., (and others if I missed your name) for leting their dogs who were very good with puppies for allowing Tango to socialize with their dogs, Ammy S. and her puupy as well. 

I could keep on going talking about all of the good that came out of this weekend for me personnely, but I will close for now, but with one more thing to say.That is a very special thanks to Mac McClendon for hosting this event as his place.

A big thanks to all,
Allen Byrd


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mac's place is awesome! The scenarios were awesome! The food was awesome! God's extreme weather light show at 2 am was awesomely scary!!! The decoys were awesome. The Canes, Pits and Tuerv were awesome! All the members' dogs were awesome! 

My dogs were dicks....

The weather may not have been perfect, but who gives a shit. Did I mention it was awesome?

Now...if I can just figure out how to view the pics Tom's lovely wife took...that would be awesome.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

One fantastic weekend, as I had hoped it to be. Meeting you guys from the WDF that we have talked to so much and never knew. Now I can say that I have been blessed to have met you all. Thank you all for coming. It is now 1010 pm Sunday night ans am I tired. We went back today and worked some more dogs this morning and then started to cleaning up the place. I did say we started , but someone suggested some thing about training and someone pulled another dog out and away we go. We went into the woods and started doing some apprehension tracking and boy was that fun. (Thinking of new scenarios for next year) After all that we wwent back to cleaning up the place which that didn't last too long after someone suggested something else to try. We did finaly get it all cleaned up and things back to looking normal.

WOW like Allen said, a super weekend. I wish you all could have been there.

No videos were allowed due the the LE and Military dogs that were worked. There are plenty of still pictures for everyone to see. Also the pressure that was put on the dogs would not be seen as we see it by some other groups. All was done and planned so that safety for the dogs and decoys was top priority. Thanks to all for understanding.

If I had the energy left, we would do this again next weekend, wow.

May have to do another this fall. hint hint....

I hope that we lived up to our rep, (Them Damn Lyda Boys ) and the CSRA-Working Dog Club


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

The dogs and I had a blast 
Glad we were able to make it, great to put some faces to names!! I got some good pics and will be sure to post them as soon as I get time to download all of them!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Whew, just got back a few minutes ago! 14 hour drive, most of it driving behind Bob. Lord have mercy! :lol: More pictures tomorrow, I promise. O Including a really cool one of Kristina's dog Gator in the water. How apropos... :twisted:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you guys made it back safe! What a drive!!! Can't wait to see the pics of everybody!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard, Jerry and Jay.....need your address so I can send you guys this jerky I have for you. Would have rather given it to you guys in person........


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Whew, just got back a few minutes ago! 14 hour drive, most of it driving behind Bob. Lord have mercy! :lol: More pictures tomorrow, I promise. O Including a really cool one of Kristina's dog Gator in the water. How apropos... :twisted:


 I was thinking of you two the whole trip back...and while I was relaxing. Good to hear it went well and that Chevy didn't let you down.

And yes..."Gator" is quite appropriate for Kristina's dog! Now, some of her neighbors who are Seminole fans might not think so! She and Gator did a fantastic job. Super nice out and commitment in the exercises.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Did I miss it somewhere? How did the dogs do, for example the Schz dogs or Ring dogs? Who won?

Looked like fun, Ill be there next year when Bouv is Big Bouv!


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Sound like a great time! Wish I could have made it, but had a mock mondio trial in WI planned. 

Will def try to make it down next time.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd like to know how the dogs made it up the pipe, propped up on the car? We use the same stuff for a tunel and my dog has ate shit several times inside, on the flat. Was there something applied to the bottom for them to help with traction? If it rained and their feet were wet, I would think it would have been a nitemare trying to get up that thing. When I down my dog mid tunnel, he still shoots out the other side on his belly.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

Only a handful made it up, the rest went around, although most tried to get up and were unable to get traction, say 7 made it about.

A lot of the dogs had difficulty with the scenarios, I would say more then three quarters of the dogs refused or was unable to bite in at least half the exercises until a bite was given from the decoy as to not hurt the dog more then was necessary to show the dogs reluctance to engage. It was a Great opportunity for spectators and competitors alike to see different areas in their overall training they could work on.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Alrighty, photos as promised! I unfortunately am terrible at remember names, so if I missed you, my apologies! 

First is the last minute group pic. I didn't even think to ask for one til just about everyone had left. Oh well...from left to right: Will Fernadez, Amy Swaby, Howard Knauf, Sweet Old Bob, Mac McClendon and me. 










This AmStaff got serious style points. "You have a chainsaw? Oh, I'll just take that from you and bite you anyways." 



























































































































Mo Earle and Hugo:




























Jay and Jerry Lyda and Ichilles: 





































Jerry and Reba:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds like it was a great time.

Love the variety, it does really help show people what the might need to work on, things they didn't even realize...

Nice!
Thanks for posting the pics....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

cool pics. I knew Bob was an SOB!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Howard and his dog (who I'm totally forgetting the name of!):











Kristina Senter and Gator:























































Water tornado!



















Wayne Dodge and his dog (whose name I didn't catch):


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Man, lokks like fun. I love throwing new stuff at my dog to see how he handles it. That chainsaw scenario may have been an accidental handbite with my boy, he hates machinery. Lawn mower, leaf blower, chainsaw you name it, when he hears the shed door open, he goes ape shit and tries dragging stuff out.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, the chainsaw scenario was really interesting. The one Mal (forgot which one) who was a leg targeting dog was the only dog who really figured it out right away. Just about every arm targeting dog were like, whoa, what the heck? Very few would bite on the first revving. Some were intimidated, some were just not sure where to bite. Once it was turned off and the dog engaged, it was turned back on and most dogs stayed on. It was that initial engagement that was tricky.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I was at an event where a leaf blower was used, the tube had a garden hose plugged into it so it shot out a heavy mist of water. Many dogs had big problems with that understandably.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Those pictures are very good. I just can't believe how good looking I am. I know you guys don't believe it either, right. The one of the tube,,,,I wasn't looking up there to see why Reba didn't go in, when she left she took my feet out from under me. Kodak moment.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, the pictures are great!!!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> First is the last minute group pic. I didn't even think to ask for one til just about everyone had left. Oh well...from left to right: Will Fernadez, Amy Swaby, Howard Knauf, Sweet Old Bob, Mac McClendon and me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off.....I LOVE Howards outfit. Color coordinated and everything.....

And, Ichilles is one good looking boy, sorry Jerry and Jay, as good lookin as ya both are he has ya beat.....LOL 

I knew I should have locked the kid in the closet with a bottle of water and some crackers and left. UGH!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

First off! 
Happy birthday Jerry! Your now officially "old folk". :grin: :wink:
One thing for sure. Them damn Lyda boys are everything I suspected. Classic Southern gentlemen! 
As for my trip, it was great! The light show (lightning storm) Howard mentioned was fun to watch through mt Vibe moon roof in the middle of the night. :-o :lol:
The structure and rote exercise will not get the average schutzhund dog through what I saw this weekend, PERIOD!
I didn't work Thunder till after the events and Wayne Dodge did a fantastic job with Thunder. 
We hadn't even seen a sleeve since last May but Thunder picked that up like he did it yesterday. 
HOWEVER  :lol: I found out how much of a sleeve dog he is. With the jacket on Wayne pressed Thunder (no contact) with body, whip and presence. The whip caused Thunder to turn and attack the sleeve on the ground. Again  but Wayne finally got him on the jacket with some nice work holding Thunder in place. He's never seen pressure like that and Wayne could have ran him easily. The first bite was low on the hand (I could see the pressure Thunder was under). Wayne the got a couple of nice arm bites (with arm presentation) and we took Thunder off. Thank you Wayne!
At 6+ yrs could Thunder learn to work a suit? I'll leave that to Jerry Jay, Wayne and others to comment on. I'd LOVE to hear honest opinions. This isn't an ego thing for me so please be open about your thoughts.
I'm not nesessarily interested in doing it with the herding work I'm involved in now but would be grateful for opinions of anyone that saw him work. 
More on drug detection later after I eat supper. I just got up.  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Bob

From what I saw consistent work with a good decoy and he will be fine on a suit.

Wayne is an excellent training decoy and I'm pretty sure given a couple more turns with him and he could have had him on the inside of the arm

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob, I didn't get to see Thunder work BUT I'd let him baby sit my grandkids anytime. His temperment is fantastic. That's something that I look for in a dog no matter what the dog is used for. I would agree with Will. Wayne and the rest of the decoys not only can put pressure on a dog to bring out what is hid underneath but they can read dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Admint, Please allow C. David Kuneman access to post. He was one of our decoys at the Gathering and his wife has pictures to post, Thanks.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

that’s good stuff , looks and sounds like it was a good time


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Fantabulous pics, keep 'em coming. And oh, what an UGLY bunch you all are...well all except those damn Lyda boys


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Bob
> 
> From what I saw consistent work with a good decoy and he will be fine on a suit.
> 
> Wayne is an excellent training decoy and I'm pretty sure given a couple more turns with him and he could have had him on the inside of the arm


 I second that. Thunder committed nicely once he figured it out. Wayne took a beating that day and the goose egg on his forearm is proof.

Wayne may very well have run Thunder off...then again, he ran others off who were used to lots of defensive pressure; so Bob, I wouldn't worry about it. Let him get some defensive work in and he might surprise you.

And Carol.....I'm only fashionably correct once a year so don't get all excited. Didja notice I'm the only one with a hat and shorts?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I knew when I couldn't go I'd miss a fun event. I've met the "Lyda" boys and they are a bit different, bless their hearts.

DFrost


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

It looks & sound like a great time was had by all, especially the dogs !!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"bless their hearts"--haha, david


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Admint, Please allow C. David Kuneman access to post. He was one of our decoys at the Gathering and his wife has pictures to post, Thanks.


I sure hope so! After swimming in the kiddie pool all afternoon with the dogs, I hope he can post! The suit along must have weighed a ton after taking on that much water.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> I
> And Carol.....I'm only fashionably correct once a year so don't get all excited. Didja notice I'm the only one with a hat and shorts?


LOL...yep I noticed that....if you would have had black socks on the outfit would have been WAY TOO HOT for the Gathering, especially with that beautiful dog next to ya..... ;-);-):lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> He's never seen pressure like that and Wayne could have ran him easily.


Pffft...he did fine. We won't even talk about Fawkes getting run.  That was waaaaaaay more pressure than he has seen in only a month of PSA training. He was like "eff this, I'm going to take a lap around the pool" while I just stood there dumbfounded. #-oOh well, he did come back for the bite when there was less pressure. Lily, my sweet little certified therapy dog from rescue, just got more way fired up, that crazy bitch. :lol: Anyways, like Bob said, I don't think a strictly Schutzhund trained sport dog could have even gotten past the first station (passive bite with the decoy seated throwing tennis balls).


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

OK. As long as we're confessing....RJ placed last:-\" A true testament to his lack of training this year.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

No dogs failed though. All dogs and handlers were winners. Some did a littler better than others, that's all. Wayne's and Greg's dogs were awesome. Congrats guys.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You know what though, Howard...YOU SHOWED UP! That's more than a lot of yous guys 'round here! \\/


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Maren, btw I didn't get to tell you this but I saw your little rescue work,,,,Nice..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

A few pics I got...



















































































Big Mac McClendon


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I want to give a BIG congrats to Greg LeBlanc for taking 1st and 3rd place with both his dogs. Greg has all of the bragging rights now, great job man and awesome dogs. I still think its funny that Sirbo blew through the whole horse trailer in the air and went out the other side. I wish everyone could have seen that from my view. Greg, your dog does have the balls.  I hope that you got a shirt.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Maren it was great meeting you and everyone else, great pics thanks for sharing, there are more put on the community photo gallery-a lot under Tom Cawood the WDF gathering, but I really think Kathy his wife was the photographer of the good ones...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> A few pics I got...


Typical poor aim. Boys will be boys! :roll:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Meant to title it "Break time with Maren":-D:-D


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Maren, btw I didn't get to tell you this but I saw your little rescue work,,,,Nice..


Thanks Jerry! I've only worked her in PSA for like 2 weeks so far, just on a tug. My husband handles her in herding and will be handling her for PSA when he gets done with his MBA in a few weeks. Can you believe when I first got her into foster from Malinois rescue 3 years ago, she had had never been worked (was just a kennel brood bitch) and had ZERO interest in a tug or toy for the first 3 weeks I had her? Last week, our decoy said that he could tell she had a civil edge to her and I didn't quite believe him cause she's soft as butter out of drive. Whoops...maybe I should trust my decoy! :lol:


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Who's pits?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Not pits, they belong to Kenny Anderson.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Howard.... here is one pic of one of your dogs that we got....\\/


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I finally have caught up from a Great weekend and a typical start to a Monday at work, all of that aside…

I would like to follow Jays comment… Congrats Greg! You did a Great job, I am proud of you, keep it up, hopefully you will have many people breathing down your neck for the right to brag a little next time.

I would also once again like to Thank Jerry, Jay, Dave and the rest of their crew for putting on the event. Dave, Greg and Jay did a Great job with the decoy work, applied pressure well while keeping it safe for all and having the ability to call it quits and give the dog a bite when needed… a job well done.

As for the many who showed up and competed, I enjoyed your dogs, several were truly nice. It takes a certain level of maturity to put yourself out there to be judged by all in scenarios that you could not prepare for, and for those of you who pulled your dogs after a few attempted scenarios, I say that you do indeed care for your dogs to put aside your own ego speaks volumes of who you are and you earned my respect for what ever that is worth.

Bob as for your question… Thunder will for sure do full body work given the correct instruction, he will never be exceptional in that area yet would do the work well enough. Every dog has their gifts, the nice thing about a working line GSD is their ability to be versatile.

Will, Bob, Jerry, Howard… Thank you for your kind remarks.

I look forward to your next one Jerry….


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Are they "American Bullies"? or maybe Amstaff's? Its hard to tell from pictures and you know all those damn bulldogs look the same.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Somebody he knew said they were AmStaffs. They were definitely not quite American bullies. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the viewpoints! I sure wouldn't expect him to work like the Maligators. There were some super ones out there for sure. I think we'd still be chasing the tennis balls around the field. :lol: The chain saw....well, I have to dern near kick Thunder in the butt to get him to move out of the way when I cut grass. I'll bet now if I wear a suit when I mow, he'll move. :grin:
Again, Jerry, all organizers and all decoys. You all did a fantastic job and the extra thank you to Wayne for his help with Thunder.

Ben, those were Amstaffs!

I


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I forgot to mention it, but please let me echo the thanks for sticking around til late afternoon to work the lesser experienced dogs, Wayne! Especially after decoying since mid morning and working your own dog, that was really nice of you to do so. I think everyone learned a little something about their dogs and themselves. :smile:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ben Colbert said:


> Who's pits?


My Mistake. I meant Am Staffs


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> Howard.... here is one pic of one of your dogs that we got....\\/


 Thanks Mo. Send that one to me would you? He sure dont look like a loser in that snap in time.


----------



## greg labance (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Jay for the congrats & u 2 Wayne it feels great 2 have braggin rights:lol:..Gotcha Wayne..:mrgreen:
Good job Reico & Wayne,Congrats to all who entered there dogs the senarios where incredible,what a exsiting time we all had..Thanks to ALL the decoys who did a great job working the dogs.Dave i bet your still water logged,how awsome that was!! Will be looking forward to any future events of this caliber..


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I've been following all of this and it looks like you all had a shit of fun. I would sure would have liked to come down and play. I'm planing on competing with my dog this summer and it sounds like 95% of the stuff your doing just don't fit in his structured little Schutzhund world.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I've been following all of this and it looks like you all had a shit of fun. I would sure would have liked to come down and play. I'm planing on competing with my dog this summer and it sounds like 95% of the stuff your doing just don't fit in his structured little Schutzhund world.


Mike, what I saw;
Way different scenarios from Schutzhund.
I do believe that I have a really nice dog in Thunder but the structure and formality of Schutzhund training wouldn't allow for any of the exercises this weekend. 
Still was fun to watch. I've never seen any of the protection sports other then on video, etc. In person has a unique way of seeing reality. 
I will say that if Jet is anything like his littermates I've seen then he might have the right stuff with training. 
You could see the dogs that had sleeve training only. Even seeing the desire they had didn't cut it. That sleeve just ain't in the right place. Leg dogs (IMHO) had a big advantage on the chainsaw scenario.
Less then ball crazy dogs had a +plus on the passive, tennis throwing decoy. 
The Trailer exercise took plain old heart and fight. That reminded me of one of my terriers going to groound in that tight, dark little space and having the heart to kick ass. 
I've always thought these different scenairos would challenge a lot of good dogs. Now I've seen it for myself and without training I think 90% + of good dogs will fail. 
Seeing a dog that could do it all was fantastic to watch.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Mike, what I saw;
> Way different scenarios from Schutzhund.
> I do believe that I have a really nice dog in Thunder but the structure and formality of Schutzhund training wouldn't allow for any of the exercises this weekend.
> Still was fun to watch. I've never seen any of the protection sports other then on video, etc. In person has a unique way of seeing reality.
> ...


Ive seen a fair bit of cop stuff and suite work sport and have a decent understanding of the work.
We have had Jett on a jacket when he was younger letting him get up close and personal with a helper part of building a strong Schutzhund dog I had to buy James Laney a few beers for all the pretty colors Jett left on his arms and chest.
I'm sure he would do just fine with a little re tooling. I'm just hope to god I don't have to out him off someone's face this summer.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Ive seen a fair bit of cop stuff and suite work sport and have a decent understanding of the work.
> We have had Jett on a jacket when he was younger letting him get up close and personal with a helper part of building a strong Schutzhund dog I had to buy James Leney a few beers for all the pretty colors Jett left on his arms and chest.
> I'm sure he would do just fine with a little re tooling. I'm just hope to god I don't have to out him off someone's face this summer.


Brings to mind something I would have liked to see this weekend. Outs and just a tad of obedience.
doesn't have to be AKC or Schutzhund perfect. That could lead to to much competition for "pretty" points. Obedinece wouldn't even have to be part of the scoring. I just think it could help make for a nicer presentation. Sort of a field generalship. 
ABSOLUTELY meant only as constructive comment. Everything was way to cool to watch.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Love the pics - need more labels with dog/handler names - for those of us who are too lame to join in How long does it take to dry the suit after the pool work???
I'm looking and thinking....hmmmm....not sure Rous would do that....or that.....or probably not that...
Love to see the imagination in training that some people have!


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

How bout a little lab synopsis, that's basicly what you guys just did... A working dog lab experiment. The top dogs, what were they, what do they train, are they social- not so social, etc..


----------

